
What is the next step when you have created a new operating system? - isuastem
*serious question<p>Some features:<p>- Based on a micro-kernel structure
- (Not based on Linux)
- ≈70K LOC, Assembly.
- with a HTTP server embedded
- low-power management
- with own easy-to-use CMDs (more than Arduino or Raspberry)
- with complex algorithms (PID, FFT, Autonomous navigation, artificial vision...)
======
simonblack
At the risk of pouring cold water on the idea, I wonder why you need to create
a new operating system at all.

If it's just a matter of NIH ('Not Invented Here' syndrome) I'd say don't
waste your precious time to re-invent the wheel unnecessarily.

On the other hand, if you create a new operating system because there is a
definite unfulfilled requirement for it, then the next step(s) to take will be
self-evident.

------
japanoise
Think about what you'd use the os for. In general I'd say:

Programming tools (text editor, assembler, compiler)

Simple office software (spreadsheet, database)

Multimedia (music/video player, image viewer/editor)

Toys (simple games, demos, emulators)

------
sigmaprimus
Find a PLC manufacturer and license it to them? Find some low cost processors
or fpgas and port your OS to them?

------
xorand
Make it public

